# ¡Betzabeth 2.000!



## coquis14

¡Felicitaciones BB008 ! 
*Diriamiente, le aportás un toque más humano y divertido al foro con tus hilos y comentarios.*
Un pequeño presente.


----------



## swift

Esta vez quiero ser primero segundo .

Beth, ya sabes cuánto estimo los breves intercambios que hemos tenido. Si lo aceptas, me encantaría entregarte un ... y una ... (cómetelos despacio, no quiero que te empaches ).

Gracias por tu calidez y simpatía.


José


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡ FELICES 2.000 !! 

*
*Muchas felicidades, Bebe, no nos prives nunca de tu simpatía y amistad. 

Con cariño, 

Jordi (o Jorge, ya no sé)*  ​


----------



## bb008

¡Gracias chicos!, pase por casualidad y no había visto esto 

Coquis Gracias, por ese detalle fue inesperado
Swift siempre es un placer hablar contigo
Jorge siempre especial, se le quiere mucho


----------



## SDLX Master

2000 congrats linda!


----------



## piraña utria

¡Cónchale, Bb!

NO podían faltar mis besos y abrazos para la autora de los comentarios más "sabrosos" del Foro


----------



## Camilo1964

Querida Betzabeth:

Menos mal que revisé los congrats, porque no me hubiera gustado perder la oportunidad de felicitarte por estos primeros 2.000, los cuales espero se multipliquen y estén siempre llenos de esa alegría que le pones al foro.

Aquí te dejo un regalito, besos y abrazos.

Camilo


----------



## bb008

Bueno, que puedo decir a nos compañeros como ustedes

SDLX Master
Piraña 
Camilo

Gracias por sus atenciones, es agradable y todo un honor compartir con  que los hilos con ustedes, WR no sólo me gusta por lo que se aprende, sino por las personas participan.

Un beso, mis queridísimos.-


----------



## clares3

Querida BB008
Bien sabes que no sabía que existiera este rincón fuera del foro que nos  ha unido.  Muchísimas felicidades por tus primeros 2000 post.
Besos


----------



## bb008

Gracias Clares José, es un placer siempre contar con tu presencia.

Besos.-


----------



## ROSANGELUS

HOLA!!!!
Mi querida Bb...recuerdas esto? (uno de tus primeros...)
Por cierto que no aporte pero si, es la respuesta que te da el amor lo que esperamos

Que te parece has llegado por fin a los 2000 post, yo por mi parte te traigo de regalo este hermoso Rivera  que se que te encantara...bueh!  aunque se que preferirias esto.... (es broma ok?) y no puede faltar mi invitacion a desayunar o merendar, lo que prefieras...
Es un placer contar con tu amistad, yo estaba algo perdida del foro, pero al ver que te celebraron tu postsiversario, enseguida entre a dar mi aporte....
espero verte pronto, un beso.

Rosa


----------



## bb008

¡Brujaaaaa!... por fin apareciste. 

Yo si dije, bueno, Rosa ni asomada.

¡Ay ami! tienes razón en cuanto a mis preferencias, el bolso y los zapatos se ven espectaculares...jajajajaja...no, no, no, también me gusto el regalo.

Tenemos que cuadrar una merienda. 

Gracias mi bruji.-


----------



## lamartus

¡26 post tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca! 

¡¡¡Feliz postiversario!!!

Y espero que siguas por acá aunque solo pueda visitarlos de vez en cuando...

Mil besos.


----------



## bb008

Gracias Bruji, es importante que siempre estes presentes.

Saludos a Jimenita y besos.-


----------

